# Hung Sheng Pink



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Moquettianum x emersonii.

picked this one up from Ten Shin at a show in January.
There were a few, but I spotted one in low sheath. Yay!!
I have seen flowers of this cross before and picked one knowing the result won't be that good.
This flower came out close to my taste. I've seen much worse. 

Also, in person, the color is quite nice, salmon pink or white peach tone, rather unsual I'd say.

No fragrance, but large flower with a few more buds forming. 

The only main downside for me is that the plant is rather big.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice. I wish it were fragrant. I like the contrasting lip coloration, and if the flowers are large, that's a big plus.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 14, 2017)

Good find !!


----------



## gego (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice pastel color. Form is not bad at all. Keeper. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice soft colors, Ilike it


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2017)

Thats a very good outcome. Emersonii didnt wash all the colour out.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh this one is cool !  Shape and colors are great!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 15, 2017)

The first photo does not really capture the color well, unfortunately.

I am fascinated by the pouch color.
It is peach/salmon on the front, but the top around the rim and its surrounding area is this bright yellow.

The dorsal is pretty much moquettianum. Markings on the petals are also moquettianum. 
I'm glad the petals turned out rather wide for the cross. 

Hopefully the next flower will open without the dimples.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 15, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Son of a ... Now I know why you were leaving when I got there! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

haha 

Mine is a multiple growth plant, too! ha~

Ok, if I keep this alive long enough, and divide, I'll give you a piece. 

In the meantime, I want to get rid of one brachy and a compot of henryanum from OZ if you're interested. DB?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Sure. How are you going to SEPOS?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not going. 
Too far to make it a day's visit, and I'm too lazy to look up hotel info in the area and such. 

Maybe someday.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm driving.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought you are there only for the morning (judging) and then fly up to Montreal? Are you leaving your car behind??


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

No, I'm driving down to PA on Friday AM, then up to Montreal that evening. Grab your passport.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

OMG, that's such a wild distance to cover in a short time!!!
Id love to go both place but I will be away. It's my birthday weekend. 
Thanks for the invite, though. I'm sure it'll be fun!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

One time on that trip my car broke an axle, luckily in Montreal, one time before that I flew off the road in a snow blizzard and had to get towed out of a ditch. Excellent adventures! :crazy: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks! 

OMG, that's scary! 
Be safe on the road.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

